# Need help with rust issues (2004 BMW E46 M3)



## bildo

*Need help with rust issues (2004 BMW E46 M3) Pictures Added*

I purchased this 12 months ago, it's my fourth car. I've never had any rust on any of my cars in the past and sadly this is the one car I'm actually really bothered about having rust on!

I fail to see why I'm suddenly getting the problem, whether these cars are just really prone to rust or what I don't know.

The car is always garaged, spent 2 nights outside in the past year. I picked it up from Scotland, but this is the second car I got from there and the other one never had any rust at all.

I can see 3 different spots of rust, 1 on the front of the rear wheel arch, 1 which is in the middle just on top of the rear bumper underneath the boot and another one which is just above the side skirt.

I can see that it's getting worse, the car isn't driven THAT often and hasn't been taken out on snow and I always avoid salty roads at all costs.

I've been told that BMW do a paint warranty, and that I'd technically be covered by it however I've heard they'll pull any excuse in the book to get out of issuing it. I pretty much know the arches won't get done as rust by stone chip damage voids it, however the bit on the rear of the car is rather unexplainable.

I'm aware I can't exactly get it to vanish, but I really don't want it to get any worse, what can I do to keep it looking as good as possible before I take it to BMW?


----------



## PeanuckleJive

Just to protect it until you get it into the garage, give the affected spots a clean and a coat of primer from a touch up pen, if they're small enough.


----------



## steveo3002

they all rot like a good un , saw one with terrible rot up the arches this afternoon


----------



## bildo

steveo3002 said:


> they all rot like a good un , saw one with terrible rot up the arches this afternoon


So sad to see from such a nice car.

Is there absolutely nothing I can do to reduce the chances of it happening then? I had always assumed that rust was more for cars that were left outside and driving on salty roads and washed once a year because they're treated like crap!

Depressed now!


----------



## craigeh123

Drop the arch liners and clear all the crap from the arch lips etc . Dry it and clean up as best as you can then smear tiger seal on the inner lips . All I can suggest once tigerseals dry I'd waxoyl it or another coating , rust needs water and air so if you can stop that getting to the areas should help !


----------



## craigeh123

But I wouldn't do anything until bmw have seen it , you touch it and you'll void any warranty chances you may have had


----------



## T.D.K

For a 8 year old car that is shocking to see rust on it so early in it's life.

I've had older cars of a lesser badge with no rust on them.


----------



## M3simon

craigeh123 said:


> Drop the arch liners and clear all the crap from the arch lips etc . Dry it and clean up as best as you can then smear tiger seal on the inner lips . All I can suggest once tigerseals dry I'd waxoyl it or another coating , rust needs water and air so if you can stop that getting to the areas should help !


This might help to do the above, it's on my spring list of things to do.

http://forums.m3cutters.co.uk/showthread.php?t=41111


----------



## bildo

Cheers for the help guys, I'll get it taken to BMW as soon as I can then.


----------



## ZIGGYNO1

I had a e46 touring 54plate, both front wings had rust and the rear wing where the bumper is held on with a bumper clip, It moves around and opens the sealant, water gets in then the rust starts. I had the front wings sand blasted, and the inner plastic filed back and then wax oiled. I did the rear, removed the bumper, sanded away the rust, put some rust eater on and touched up with a touch up pen, was very happy could hardly see it, wax oiled the inside.
I took it to bmw 1st and they didn't even look at it, just said out of warranty, that was about 3 years ago


----------



## Exotica

Knowing my BMW experience they will tell you only covered if rusting from inside out. 

They like to use the word " outside factors "


----------



## jebus

Unless you are very very lucky BMW will not do anything, like all car dealers etc they use any excuse they can to not pay out, a good clean of the arches, touch up what you can and then find a good body shop that will cut out the rot and fix it is your best option TBH.

Just to add, have read a lot more on this recently, Just because a car is in a garage does not mean that it will be less prone to rust than a car parked outside and it can actually make the car rust more, cars parked outside when wet will dry out and the air can circulate around the cars "bits" helping it dry out, parking a wet car in small garage can make the atmosphere very damp and the lack of fresh air circulating keeps the cars "bits" wetter for longer especially the underside this isn't that common but parking outside is better than parking in a badly ventilated garage when car is soaked.


----------



## bildo

Got the car booked in for BMW to have a look at tomorrow, not feeling overly optimistic but keeping my fingers crossed.

Would it really be a better idea to keep the car outside over winter rather than keeping it in the garage? I'll admit it's quite a damp, large garage (double), if it's better for it then maybe it'll just have to be kept outside.

Here's some pictures of the rust in question, is it quite bad?

Front of rear arch:

































Bootlid:

















Not bad for an 8 year old car that's been well looked after and cost about £60k at the time eh?

Also got the usual wing mirror baseplate corrosion:


----------



## T.D.K

The rust around the wheel arches looks similar to the my mothers 2004 VW Golf. Stone chips likely to be the cause. 

Other areas is a mystery to me though.


----------



## j3ggo

Interesting this thread. I have noticed BMW only have a six year corrosion warranty where as vw have a twelve year warranty. My old bora now sold developed a couple of spots and vw repaired with no issues at all. Hopefully BMW can do the same. They do a check with an elcometer to check for repair etc before they agree.


----------



## bildo

j3ggo said:


> Interesting this thread. I have noticed BMW only have a six year corrosion warranty where as vw have a twelve year warranty. My old bora now sold developed a couple of spots and vw repaired with no issues at all. Hopefully BMW can do the same. They do a check with an elcometer to check for repair etc before they agree.


Not correct, any car issued after 1st January 2004 actually came with a 12-year warranty, as stated previously in this thread from what I've heard they'll try anything to get out of it.

I feel as though I have a fairly decent case though, especially with the part on the rear, it'll be interesting if they tell me that's a stone chip!

Can only hope for the best I suppose! Poxy cars!


----------



## T.D.K

Good luck tomorrow.:thumb:

Keep us posted...


----------



## lowejackson

If you do not have any luck with BMW, I would contact Bilt Hamber. Their rust and other products are really impressive

Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## j3ggo

bildo said:


> Not correct, any car issued after 1st January 2004 actually came with a 12-year warranty, as stated previously in this thread from what I've heard they'll try anything to get out of it.
> 
> I feel as though I have a fairly decent case though, especially with the part on the rear, it'll be interesting if they tell me that's a stone chip!
> 
> Can only hope for the best I suppose! Poxy cars!


We're pre 2004 cars not galvanised I can only presume. My bora was a 99 and never an issue for any warranty work. Only sold it at 12 years old as warranty ran out. Got a 2009 BMW now for my wife. Hope it lasts as long.


----------



## Aps-direct

My mates 5 series has the same problem in very similar places.


----------



## bildo

Thanks for all the help chaps, will bring you the good (or bad) news tomorrow, perhaps after a few beers depending on the news!

As you can probably see it has new tyres all round, and needless to say I've spent a pretty penny on it recently, could really do without any more expenditure!


----------



## bildo

Update:
Managed to pop along after work this evening, have had some pictures taken and got my fingers crossed.

Will keep you all informed of how it goes tomorrow!


----------



## davidcraggs

Not sure about £60k new!!

BMW treated my 2001 E46 for rust 3 times IIRC - problem was the rust came back each time and once the original anticorrosion warranty expired (6years for pre 2004 cars, 12 years for post 2004 cars) they were no longer interested, even though the last rust treatment was only several months earlier. For info both from arches rusted, both rear arches, A pillar, boot, below door latches on B pillars, fuel flap area, sills near front arches.

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## AllenF

The new mercs are even worse
I had a 59 plate 230 in last week front NS arch was well i didnt dare pressure wash it shagged is an understatement.
Its about costs of steel nowerdays they just use the thin crap because its the same price as the old thick stuff so car price satys the same. ( IMHO anyway) the steel definatly isnt as thick on roof panels nowerdays


----------



## j3ggo

AllenF said:


> The new mercs are even worse
> I had a 59 plate 230 in last week front NS arch was well i didnt dare pressure wash it shagged is an understatement.
> Its about costs of steel nowerdays they just use the thin crap because its the same price as the old thick stuff so car price satys the same. ( IMHO anyway) the steel definatly isnt as thick on roof panels nowerdays


Panels are thinner to save weight and reduce co2. People want all the gadgets and more mpg. Something has to give. Steels are now more highly engineered chemically and mechanically compared to older type steels and have more strength than they used to. Designed now to just do the job and no more. They should last about 15 years.


----------



## bildo

davidcraggs said:


> Not sure about £60k new!!
> 
> BMW treated my 2001 E46 for rust 3 times IIRC - problem was the rust came back each time and once the original anticorrosion warranty expired (6years for pre 2004 cars, 12 years for post 2004 cars) they were no longer interested, even though the last rust treatment was only several months earlier. For info both from arches rusted, both rear arches, A pillar, boot, below door latches on B pillars, fuel flap area, sills near front arches.
> 
> Hope you get it sorted.


Pretty sure I added up all the extras and it came to somewhere around that, think the initial car was around £40k, iirc? I've got every extra going besides the rear blind. Bare in mind the amount the stealers charge for extras. I may be wrong, don't hold me to it!

That's a shocking amount of rust, I thought I was doing badly but you had all that within 6 years? Wow.

Absolutely shocking that they can just turn them into rust buckets to be honest, I can understand it on cheap cars but to see BMW's and Merc's rotting to pieces is definitely concerning!


----------



## j3ggo

bildo said:


> Pretty sure I added up all the extras and it came to somewhere around that, think the initial car was around £40k, iirc? I've got every extra going besides the rear blind. Bare in mind the amount the stealers charge for extras. I may be wrong, don't hold me to it!
> 
> That's a shocking amount of rust, I thought I was doing badly but you had all that within 6 years? Wow.
> 
> Absolutely shocking that they can just turn them into rust buckets to be honest, I can understand it on cheap cars but to see BMW's and Merc's rotting to pieces is definitely concerning!


Root cause is they're not galvanealed.


----------



## Exotica

Any outcome?


----------



## Kiashuma

Rear arches dont look too bad, My 2001 Kia Shuma (different league of car i know) has started to go in the same place, will need fixed in the new year.


----------



## VAG-hag

for some reason BMW neglect to apply stone chip as standard to the inside lips of archs before they paint them. So the stones chip the paint a lot easier than other makes.... E46s are renouned for the dreaded arch rot. Has the car had paint at all?


----------



## Blue

If BMW don't play ball then take it somewhere and have them repaired properly if you want to keep the car, I had new metal welded into my Mondeo which had similar iissues, couldn't tell afterwards and it didn't return in the 18 months I had the car after that.

Looking at that I would say that unless a professional deals with it very effectively there'll be no stopping it, you'll find any touchup repair you do will blister in no time...


----------



## cossienuts

yep my e46 suffered the same, i had a smart repair done but in afterthought wish id had a new arch/wing put on


----------



## bildo

No outcome yet chaps, got to take it to BMW for them to go over with a PTG tomorrow and do all their other checks/come up with excuses!

Will let you know how I get on, but doubt I'll have any answers tomorrow.


----------



## Cat Face

They will try their best to come up with excuses. My parents cars have all visited their bodyshop on numerous occasions and they eventually did the work. 
One notable time the car door (aluminium) was rusting about 4 inches below the door handle on both doors. BMW said that it must be because we opened the door on a low curb this allowing water to somehow climb up the door rusting that area. Pointed out that the door is not scratched underneath. BMW said we probably had it smart repaired.
Waited a year. The rest bubble was the size of a 50p piece on both doors. Wouldn't cost much to repair. We left it for a year and the rust got really big, fist sized and I reckon you could put a finger in it. BMW then said they would repair but it needed 2 new doors by then! 
There was some metal behind the aluminium skin which reacted with it and caused it to rust.

We have the same issue on the bonnet now (also aluminium) where the lock is underneath the bonnet it is reacting with the aluminium and there's now a nice big rust bubble by the BMW emblem. I reckon their excuse this time will be a stone chip.


----------



## bildo

Sounds like they're really prone to rust to say the least! Was thinking about getting some underseal done if this did get sorted, but I guess rust can appear just about anywhere! 

Anyway, regarding today:
Went to BMW again to see the guy who submits the warranty claim to BMW (second step on what could be a rather long ladder!)

He did a paint test over the car, took lots of readings and it all seemed to be consistent, highest reading was about 120 and none of them were below 100. He was satisfied that it hadn't had any paintwork carried out and he is submitting my claim to BMW. Been told that due to the time of year it could take at least a month before I actually get a response, and after that there may be a regional chap who needs to check the car over first.

Best news I could've really got at this stage I suppose, although still not quite music to my ears. I think I've passed the easy part, I was pretty confident no paint had been done as it seemed quite consistent over the whole car.

Will let you all know how I get on from here!


----------



## Exotica

"This time of year", that old chestnut. Absolute nobs that work in dealerships , good news but now time to drag their heels.


----------



## Exotica

bildo said:


> Sounds like they're really prone to rust to say the least! Was thinking about getting some underseal done if this did get sorted, but I guess rust can appear just about anywhere!
> 
> Anyway, regarding today:
> Went to BMW again to see the guy who submits the warranty claim to BMW (second step on what could be a rather long ladder!)
> 
> He did a paint test over the car, took lots of readings and it all seemed to be consistent, highest reading was about 120 and none of them were below 100. He was satisfied that it hadn't had any paintwork carried out and he is submitting my claim to BMW. Been told that due to the time of year it could take at least a month before I actually get a response, and after that there may be a regional chap who needs to check the car over first.
> 
> Best news I could've really got at this stage I suppose, although still not quite music to my ears. I think I've passed the easy part, I was pretty confident no paint had been done as it seemed quite consistent over the whole car.
> 
> Will let you all know how I get on from here!


Any news ?


----------



## mr.t

Rust on a 8 year old bmw?:S thats very odd. My understanding is(correct me if im wrong) there shouldnt be any rust as these modern cars are galvanised so should be prone to rust?I remember my old fiat uno L Reg was prone to rust but then fiat released the mk1 punto and they are galvanised and was the first fiat that didnt suffer from rust.You can pick one up now in without rust, so this does surprise me for an 8 year old bmw. Has the car got high mileage?has it any record of damage that maby wasnt sorted out up to high standard? I would show BMW 1st before touching it.IF you dont have any luck you might aswell get it sorted properly otherwise itl get worse over time.Let us know how you get on.

sorry just realised you posted saying youve spoke to bmw.That sounds fairly promising.It might take a month as they got to report backwards and forwards to BMW.Thats good that the paint readings are all ok.Dont cars come with a 10 year paint warantee nowadays?As always things dont get sorted quickly but hopefuly this will get sorted for you.


----------



## Kerr

Many of the modern cars I see with rust have often been damaged repaired. 

Wheelarches are often prone to rust. 

The boot isn't badly exposed so I'd fear a rear end shunt and a new boot or repair.


----------

